# Please help me! How to replace condo entrance door?



## jiho0101 (Jun 21, 2009)

I live in a condominium in Los Angeles. 

While we weren't home, fire department broke our door to get in. 

Now, we have to replace our entrance door, because it doesn't seem repairable. 

Size of the door is 
36 in * 95in * 1.75in (Might be a little bit different, since I measured it.) 

My condominium requires us to use the exactly same door as current door. However, I don't have a clue where to get the exact same door. 
According to a label attached to the door, it's 20 min. fire door (Warnock Hersey ?)... 

If anyone can help me replace the door, please email me and give me some advice...

I'll attach some pictures for reference. 

Thank you SOOOOOOOOOO much in advance...

my email address is

[email protected]


----------



## jiho0101 (Jun 21, 2009)

I tried to contact the manufacturer, and I googled "Like Manufacturing Corp.", but no result. Do you guys have any idea on the manufacturer???


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Not sure what the outside is, but I assume metal??? The rest looks like a basic solid core(particle board) door. Nothing special. A steel door would give you the fire rating, and probably a bit more secure. Plenty available at big box stores.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

This place is located in Santa Ana, but it might be a place to start. They may even deliver or be able to offer advice on a business even closer.
http://www.builderssurplus.net/Doors


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

it dont look like they did any damage to the frame work at least from the pictures ,if that so then just go to your local home store with the dimentions of the door and get one or have them order you one in that size then all you have to do is attach the hinges


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Any local lumber yard can order you a new door. I'd double check the measurements. A 95" tall door is not a usual size.
Are you going to install it? To hang a door requires an experienced hand and a few tools, something apartment dwellers generally don't have.
Ron


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

JIHO,

That door has a metal frame and there are two types of these. Depending on the type (and it looks like a one piece to me) there is a pretty good chance that the door is strapped to the framing. This door could be a real hassle to install because if it is strapped or clipped to the framing you will have to remove drywall to release the straps and or clips. Also these door jambs are usually "set" into the slab by various types of fasteners again depending upon your individual situation so you may have to get to the tails of the jamb.

This is a commercial door and it isn't straight forward (more than likely) and requires experience in removing and replacing. I would call an individual that has experience in steel stud framing to come out and take a look and I will caution you right now that A STEEL STUD FRAMING CARPENTER HAS DIFFERENT KNOWLEDGE THAN DOES A WOOD FRAMING CARPENTER!!! You may however find one who has experience with both such as myself.

So yes it can be replaced but the task is more than likely completely different than a regular prehung. You will also need to check with your local codes department and see what fire rating they require as a fire rated door is different than a standard door and you will have to ensure that you get an exact fit or correct sized new door because a fire rated door can not be cut otherwise it diminishes the integrity of the door.

So if I were you I would call in a professional that has the experience working with commercial doors and be prepared for a very expensive project as the door alone may run you up wards of a $1000.00 drywall work will probably run 3- 500, the painting will and may include the hallway and, and, and. 

So what appears to be a straightforward project probably isn't. I don't mean to give you any rude or bad news I just want you to look at this project as potentially a very costly experience!

Now with all that said what I would do is just look at replacing the slab if the jamb is not bent. I say this because I think maybe that is what you were looking to achieve. When you start talking to people don't tell them you are looking to replace the door but rather just the slab. You will again want to have a professional come out and measure the door or you could also get the WHI number behind the stamp. Then contact Warnock Hersey and see if they have a registration number recoded for this door and see if maybe they can get the EXACT slab. Otherwise you will have to get a slab that is not mortised for hinges and may or may not have the lock set bored at the proper back set if you want to swap out the existing lock set.

There is again more to this project than meets the eye.

I would start with finding out what fire rating you need in your municipality 
Then I would contact WHI and see if they can get the exact slab for that jamb
Then I would contact a local professional that can get the door installed and correctly.
Yes you can get a fire rated door through the big box stores however make sure it is EXACTLY what you need otherwise you will have to pay restocking fees for returning the special order door and you will wait a long time to get the replacement in.

Sometimes it is nice to do these projects DIY however sometimes they are not worth the expense and liability that a professional can save you.

Take care and be safe!

Ohh and Happy Father's Day to all the Dad's out there!


----------



## jiho0101 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Thank you sooooo much....*

OMG, Thank you so much for all the precious information, really...

As far as I can see, I don't think there is any damage on frame(or jamb? are they the same things? Sorry, I'm so ignorant...) So, what I need is just replacing the slab (Slab is the broken one in my case, right?).

I don't really get ":the door is strapped to the framing.:" part...
To get some advice on this part, I'll attach some pictures of connection part. (The door has four pairs of these, bottom 3 pairs look same, but the top one looks different. Take a look at these.

















The first one is on the top which has different look from other three pairs.

So, if I got the right slab, I can keep these four hinge thingys and connect them to the new slab?

Also, how can I contact WHI with the number on the door? Do they have website? Is it organization or just commercial company?

Again, I really really appreciate your help, and as Paragon said, happy father's days! I just became a father myself. (My wife just got pregnant!!! Thank you Lord!)


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

*OMG, Thank you so much for all the precious information, really...*

Not a problem, really.


*As far as I can see, I don't think there is any damage on frame(or jamb? are they the same things? Sorry, I'm so ignorant...) So, what I need is just replacing the slab (Slab is the broken one in my case, right?).*

The frame and the jamb in this case is the same thing and not a problem regarding ignorance that is why you are here asking fr help right? Because you are not sure where to go and what to do so it is good that you are seeking some advice. Yes the slab is what in this case is needed to be replaced and to simplify this the slab is the "door" part.

*I don't really get ":the door is strapped to the framing.:" part...
To get some advice on this part, I'll attach some pictures of connection part. (The door has four pairs of these, bottom 3 pairs look same, but the top one looks different. Take a look at these.*

The strapping would be between the frame and the framing (wall studs whether they be steel or wood)and is in commercial framing what holds a metal frame in place or it could be clipped too. Don't worry about this terminology just know that it would be the worst nightmare for you if you opted to replace the whole unit, LOL. The strapping is not the hinges and I am guessing the reason the top hinge is different from the others is that at some point in time it was replaced that's all.


*The first one is on the top which has different look from other three pairs.

So, if I got the right slab, I can keep these four hinge thingys and connect them to the new slab?*

You *should* be able to keep the hinges however you will probably have to mortise the hinges into the new door.

*Also, how can I contact WHI with the number on the door? Do they have website? Is it organization or just commercial company?*

I have never had to order a replacement door from WHI but you could start with them and see if they know exactly what the slab is by the code stamp they gave. That may or may not be an identifying code to track down specific information on the door. You may be able to contact them and tell them your situation and they may be able to tell you more information for replacement of that specific slab. Google WHI and I think you will find a lot of info or at least a starting point.

*Again, I really really appreciate your help, and as Paragon said, happy father's days! I just became a father myself. (My wife just got pregnant!!! Thank you Lord!)* 

WOW CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE!!! We have three kiddos ourselves and they truly are blessings! Take care and good luck and again Happy Father's day to you and the rest!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Warnock Hersey is a rating company. They don't make the doors. You can get any fire rated door that conforms to the current srandards and install it.
This door will need to be ordered and installed by someone who knows what he is doing.
Ron


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope that I did not convey that Warnock Hersey was a manufacturer. i have never dealt with ordering fire rated slabs before and was just thinking since there is a registration number there may be some kind of cross reference to the slab that a person may be able to contact WH and give them the code with the manufacturer and they may be able to cross reference the slab exactly with mortised hinges and pre bored lock set hole.

So to avoid any future attacks JIHO call a reputable carpenter or door rep and have them come out and measure that door EXACT. Like I said you can not cut a fire rated door for height so errors are not something you can afford to make. These slabs are not cheap so once again you will not want to think that it will be a hundred dollars or 2. Also make absolute sure you or the individual you hire for this project checks local codes as to what rating you need on that door as you are now replacing it so you will want it to conform to the current building codes.

Sorry for any confusion I may have created with the WH reference and good luck!

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## rwa (May 10, 2009)

I'm thinking the hinge on top is spring loaded for closure


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Could be


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

No one has asked these questions so I will.

Why did the FD break down this door and do they have any responsibility?

In many condo's the property owners association is responsible for the exterior of the units, will the association repair? The association may have replaced one of these doors in the past and may have a contractor that knows where to get a replacement door and how to install it,

I agree that you need the most experienced contractor for this repair. Your home owners should cover any costs above your deductible if you are totally on your own.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

Good catch RJ!

And I answered based on the assumption that JIHO had covered that with his association and was merely addressing the question that he came here to get and answer to.

That is a good point but if the FD had to enter they had to enter and we just need to get JIHO on track on how to get the repair.

You are correct though usually if a person owns a condo and damage occurs in a common area the association picks it up but that can also depend on the policy the association has in effect. Some condo associations insurance policies are voted on by the association members (the condo owners) and some of the associations opt for high deductibles (2500 or higher) to keep premiums down.

So yes JIHO check with your condo association before you foot the bill and they may be able to cover the cost of the repair.

Excellent insight rj and thanks for the input


----------

